

Twitter CEO Wants to Make Twitter An Entertainment Platform - ASquare
http://socialtimes.com/twitter-ceo-dick-costolo-wants-make-twitter-entertainment-platform_b149891

======
higherpurpose
Because that's what usually makes money or because that's what Twitter users
want? The two are not necessarily one and the same.

